# Drill size for sierra pen kit



## Steve Jones (18 Jul 2009)

I recently received some sierra pen kits from Timberbits.com ( great service by the way 7 days from Oz to UK ). My question is what size drill bit do I use to drill out the blanks, I was told by some one that 10.5mm would be OK but on using it this morning I find the brass tubes a very tight fit and that's with no glue on them. I wonder if I would be better using the imperial equivalent ?

Many thanks 

Steve


----------



## John. B (18 Jul 2009)

I use an imperial size 21/64 for my Sierra's. Fit is perfect.
Don't forget to show pics when finished. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John. B


----------



## Steve Jones (18 Jul 2009)

Thanks John. The 10.5mm as stated on timberbits website is definatley a no go, so will go to the local engineers merchants monday and get as you suggest, only problem is I've just realised that I don't have the right size barrel trimmer so I'm going to order one now. 

Thanks for the reply 

Steve


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2009)

John. B":gu06lqmv said:


> I use an imperial size 21/64 for my Sierra's. Fit is perfect.
> ...John. B




21/64 is only 8.3344mm

27/64 is 10.7156 a 10.7 mm drill may be easier to find.


----------



## loftyhermes (18 Jul 2009)

CHJ":12xkquht said:


> John. B":12xkquht said:
> 
> 
> > I use an imperial size 21/64 for my Sierra's. Fit is perfect.
> ...



it's a good job you did the conversion chart :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Jones (18 Jul 2009)

Thanks Chas, I did suspect a slip of the finger from John but was waiting to see if some one would confirm it. 

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## John. B (18 Jul 2009)

Just got back to the forum and _oops_,   sorry Steve, of course I meant 27/64.
Oh dear, makes one feel such a fool. 
About the trimmer:
I hope you have more luck finding a barrel trimmer to fit than I did. each one I tried was too loose. Eventually I had to make up one on my metal lathe :roll: .

John. B


----------



## Steve Jones (18 Jul 2009)

No problem with the mistake John, I've ordered the complete kit from Axminster so hope this is OK. I think it's the same one as David sells on the Timberbits site.

Regards

Steve


----------



## stevebuk (18 Jul 2009)

hi steve
could i just ask, what makes you buy from Oz and is there any chance of import duty being paid on the arrival of the pens?
i would love to have a go at the sierra.


----------



## Steve Jones (18 Jul 2009)

Steve, this was my first order from timberbits and I'm impressed ! 

I ordered 5 round topped and 5 flat topped sierra kits from HERE this was really a test order because I don't like buying things from abroad over the internet. I contacted David Lim via email to ask a few questions first and he explained to me that he didn't have a problem with sending small orders overseas as these usually didn't attract import tax, and true to his word mine didn't. 
My order came to around 80 AUS $ including postage which roughly comes out at about £40 ( £4 a kit ) which personally I didn't think was too bad. Also forgot to add if you buy 5+ kits you get the bushings thrown in free plus he also put in some spare tubes in mine as well. 
As stated this was my first order and I'll definitely be going back for more. 

If you need anymore info don't hesitate to contact me on here or PM. 

Regards 

Steve

PS. Mine are the chrome and gun metal and also once you've registered on the site you might find the prices differ a little :wink:


----------



## shedhead (18 Jul 2009)

Just be aware that if you receive parcels from abroad you will eventually get bill with import tax.
My first 2 or 3 orders from USA ( pen kits ) got to me without Import Tax. Then i got hit with a bill every time. I bought pen kits and other pen items from a firm in China and like the US i did not pay any Import Tax on the first order. Then a week after this i was sent a large tax bill from the travel company, i think it was UPS. Every time i got an order from China it would be followed up a week later with an Import Tax bill from UPS.

I think the limit to keep under when ordering form abroad is £17.00. I have done this quite often, ordering Sierra , Gatsby and other kits and as long as i kept the order under the £17 limit i have never had to pay Tax again. 

That was when the more "less common" kits were not available here in UK. Now most of the home companys sell these kits and i do not need to spend money outside the UK.


Steve try the Sierra kit, i think it is one of the best kits out there. Another one is the Cigar kit, a popular choice with males.


----------



## DaveL (19 Jul 2009)

Steve Jones":pn7xyd90 said:


> I contacted David Lim via email to ask a few questions first and he explained to me that he didn't have a problem with sending small orders overseas as these usually didn't attract import tax, and true to his word mine didn't.
> My order came to around 80 AUS $ including postage which roughly comes out at about £40 ( £4 a kit ) which personally I didn't think was too bad.



You where lucky!

I bought some kits via ebay from him, total value AUS $40, I had to pay £2.98 VAT, along with an £8 handling fee from the Royal Mail. #-o 

Good kits, but I am not sure I will order from Aus again. :-k


----------



## Steve Jones (19 Jul 2009)

On your experience Dave it seems I was very lucky and after reading yours and the previous post I will certainly think before the next order.

Steve


----------

